
HNHiring.me: A pleasant interface for the monthly hiring posts - necubi
http://hnhiring.me
======
eggbrain
I like the idea, but I disagree that this is a pleasant interface.

There's a lot of repetition -- maybe it's just me, but I'd rather have the
jobs separated by Fulltime/Freelancer first and then by month, so you'd only
have two tabs at the left with a list of months under that tab.

I also like the Regex search so I can do some complex searches, but I wish
there was some basic functions built in -- Like pulling out City/State when
applicable.

    
    
      ([^,]+),\s*(\w{2})\s*
    

Matches a City, ST

~~~
zaroth
(+1) that's about as far from 'pleasant' as you can get, IMO

~~~
rubergly
Strongly disagree. It may not be perfect, but it certainly is more pleasant
than the native view on HN.

------
jgrahamc
An alternative to this is my site UseTheSource where your Hacker News karma
gives you the right to post jobs.

<http://jobs.usethesource.com/>

~~~
revorad
It would be nice if people could also post "looking for work" posts.

------
ianbishop
Not to be that guy, but a lot of people have been requesting features such as
being able to search by city, intern/remote and all that.

My friend & I built <http://supzu.cc> earlier this month and it has most of
these features. Maybe that can scratch some people's itch.

It's missing a lot of stuff that this wonderful version has such as support
for freelancers among other things. We posted it when we made it but it never
got much attention so there's obviously a reason for that :).

~~~
technoir
I also built something similar recently <http://fit.io>

Amazing how an idea can be implemented by a bunch of different folks all at
the same time.

------
geuis
Not sure what's going on in the background, but it's impossible to scroll the
right column on the iPhone. Very laggy.

~~~
dazbradbury
It's a webkit bug:

<http://www.quirksmode.org/css/overflow.html>

On the iphone, you can use a two-finger drag to scroll.

------
polyfractal
Hehe, looks like a lot of us have built interfaces for HN threads.

I built one last month for the Freelancing thread:
<http://hnfreelancer.zacharytong.com/>

------
jimmyjim
No-one else has pointed this out yet, apparently, but I just got my mind blown
by one little UI decision -- clicking toward either the upper or lower part of
the content body, it scrolls to that direction. Wonderful, and very
impressive. So obvious, and yet so brilliant.

~~~
dazbradbury
It doesn't appear to be based on where you click on the page. It's whether you
click on a post/listing. Without looking at the code, it probably performs a
jquery scrollTo on click of any listing.

------
epaik
I found it slightly annoying that each of my clicks automatically scrolled
through the posts. This included any middle-clicks used to open a link in a
new tab.

------
kris_
Really useful, any plans on adding RSS/Atom feed? I saw it's implemented in
JavaScript and I don't know if there's an easy way to do such thing. Good job.

------
phzbOx
Might want to add / in the shortcuts to go in the search. Good initiative!

------
davidjairala
Love it, great interface and very useful. Keep up the good work.

------
masukomi
good idea. I think it really needs a built-in filter to exclude all the
SEEKING WORK posts though because job hunters (most users) have no desire to
see those.

------
zander1229
Any plans for an intern tab? That would be pretty useful :)

------
zalew
I often find your site in my referers

------
sktrdie
Great!

